# Negotiating payment.



## Dave Watson (Sep 29, 2015)

Wondering if any more folks on here experienced in payment negotiation with magazines might have any advice on this. 

I recently applied for an editorial assistant job with a national student magazine, and while I didn't get the job, the content executive emailed me saying he was impressed with my CV and writing experience, offering to keep me up to date with any future positions, and to let him know if I had any writing looking for a home. Now, about six years ago, for a college project I wrote a short, (about 20k words) humorous instruction manual for the beginner musician/wannabe rock star. Got an A for it, so it must have been at least halfway decent. Anyway, I thought it might work if it were re-written and broken up into a series of articles or blogs, and so floated this idea to the content executive, who after reading a sample seems very eager to take the idea forward and develop it into an ongoing series. 

My quandry is, there's been no discussion thus far about payment. Now, I've done my share of writing for free, have always been thrilled just to get something published in online magazines and the like, and have always understood that anyone wanting to make any kind of living as a writer has to pay their dues and be happy with any sniff of recognition, paid or not. But without sounding too big headed, I think I'm past the writing for gratis stage now, and the publication in question is the biggest student newspaper in the country, with their own team of full time paid writers. My question is, how do I broach this subject with the guy?


----------



## Kyle R (Sep 29, 2015)

I'd be honest and simply let him know that the topic of payment hasn't yet been discussed. No reason to beat around the bush. You're both professionals here. :encouragement:


----------



## -xXx- (Sep 29, 2015)

*listens attentively*
*watches door*


----------



## shadowwalker (Sep 30, 2015)

Do they list pricing for stories/articles/etc? Most university journals I've seen list that on their submissions page. If they don't, take a look at some similar papers and see what they offer - at least you'd have some idea what to ask for.


----------



## escorial (Sep 30, 2015)

Getting to the point of being paid is yet another step you have to overcome but once you reach that step chances are money will then keep flowing back to you...


----------



## krishan (Oct 6, 2015)

Just ask - I'm sure they won't be offended. Something along the lines of: "I was wondering what your terms were with regards to payment" should be well-received.


----------



## NWU Writer (Jan 4, 2016)

So what happened? Don't give away those kinds of goods for free!


----------

